# New market data feature



## Joe Blow (24 June 2009)

Some of you may have noticed a new market data feature has gone live on the front page.

This data which covers numerous indexes has been provided by the good people at Iguana2, so be sure to check out their new streaming market information platform Spark.

Hope you all find this new feature useful.


----------



## Timmy (25 June 2009)

This is a nice little reference tool thanks Joe!

Does anyone know much about Spark (the link under the market data feature)?  The market depth graphic and order age graphic look like they could be useful and I haven't seen anything like this elsewhere in any market.


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 June 2009)

I beta tested that software. It has a very nice replay feature and a really good live stock screening thingo for the ASX.


----------



## skc (25 June 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> I beta tested that software. It has a very nice replay feature and a really good live stock screening thingo for the ASX.




I just played around with Spark. The DOM feature takes a little while getting used to but can definitely help a scalper. And the Smartlist (i.e. live stock screening) also pretty good, although missing a volume based screen criteria.

The subcription price is not the cheapest ($200 / month for platform + data). But day traders doing decent size may be willing to pay for it. 

TH, do you believe the animated DOM display patterns / movements similar to what you look for when you scalp the SPI?

P.S. They don't seem to have a SPI feed into the DOM animation however.


----------



## marknz88 (26 June 2009)

I trialed spark back in may and purchased a monthly sub this month (uni holidays so I have time to actually utilise it). 

The DOM feature personally is what does it for me. 

Charting for my use is limited as you can only insert overlays and indicators, cannot physically draw support/resistance lines etc on it.

Watchlists and the news lists I find very useful for finding marker risers asap. 

It runs on multilple monitors well and all the screens are customisable to how ever you want them to be displayed. Can also link them meaning that you  only have to enter in one window the comapny code and all linked windows will change to that company showing you the info you want.

Probably wont continue using it through uni unless my timetable allows it/im making enough via it to cover it. 

If your full time day trading however it may well be worth a look and trial at least


----------



## Timmy (30 June 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> I beta tested that software. It has a very nice replay feature and a really good live stock screening thingo for the ASX.




TH - do you know if there are any plans to extend the graphic display of the DOM to other markets/feeds.  
And in your opinion could it be valuable in something like equity index futures?


----------

